# Snapper session saturday 24th off Black rock



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Time to get another snapp of the yak on sat 24th November, so far its Tony, the donut slayer and I interested in paddleing out to the 12-14m line.
The plan is to hit Black rock and cube up a kilo of fresh pillies and throw out some whole silver whiting and sit and wait.

All welcome to throw some plastic in the mess especially if you have a fish finder 

Some times to throw around are either a 6am launch or a 3PM launch for the afternoon.

Milt,


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Milt said:


> Some times to throw around are either a 6am launch or a 3PM launch for the afternoon.Milt,


g'day Milt, possibly bring a cut lunch, 1/2 power nap and slap on a bit more sunscreen and we could fish both sessions :wink:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hahaha I like your style Tony :lol:

But that would probably = divorce for me, considering my pre work effort last wek getting up at 2AM then catching a cold and snoring all week. having said that if i catch my bag and theres bait and berley left over your welcome to it all.

Milt,


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Hope you get into them, Im away this weekend. I fished the silver whiting last week at sunnyside with the same modus operandi, old pillies chopped as burley and the silver whiting as bait. snagged me three pinkies. I also used a keeper hook after missing a few good runs. Good luck guys, watch out for Tony, if you have a third launch time he might take a warm milo and do the evening session aswell


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

squizzy said:


> , watch out for Tony, if you have a third launch time he might take a warm milo and do the evening session aswell


always on the cards squiz always on the cards 

Im hoping Milt, if you catch ya bagfull that i will too mate ... then theres no need for that second run.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I need to be off the water by 9 so i would like to be launching at 5. BBQ or something at 12. Either way its AM only for me.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Ok that works for me donut man although i'll probably launch at 5:30ish so i don't have to setup lights etc. I'll buzz you tomorrow to work out a game plan.

Milt,


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Happy to hook up at 5am with ya donutman - l'll tail ya lightened yak if thats ok and once we're out on the mark can set up my own torch/light to ward off any overzealous stinkboaters...

let me guess, that bbq, you'll be bringing the donuts :wink: and a slab of snapper steak!

Just let me know where we'll be launching from fellas.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Lights? Mmm, must get some one day.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Donutslayer said:


> Lights? Mmm, must get some one day.


Ohhh ummm :lol: sorry pressuming too much here... see you at 5 then


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

To explain,
Vic law doesnt require fixed light for us little boats. A bright Floating torch is required. To be flashed directly at nearing traffic.
Personally this suits me fine because a stinker travelling at speed is far more likely to see a strong beam shone directly at him than a couple of dim nav lights through a spray covered screen.
the other thing to is, unless another boat is coming down on you, i would prefer they just didnt know i was there.
I also wonder if lights would put the fish off or not?


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

We are meeting in the carpark on the corner of beach road and balcombe road near the Black Rock clock tower at 5:00AM. See pic attached.

As previously mentioned all wlecome we intend to paddle out to the 15-16m lilne sounding all the way to the mark.

Milt,


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck guys. I have the old man in tow tomorrow so I will probably try Sunnyside.

Regards
Grant


----------



## richardsc (Nov 13, 2007)

went for my first paddle this evening in the new yak,thanks again donutslayer,was nice to paddle,no fishies on the plastics for me though,was more keen to suss out the yak anyways,thinking of fishermans beach in the morning,bring some bait rods and some h/b,s to,good luck at black rock guys,will be waiting to read your reports,hopefully some sizable reds


----------

